# What SARMS Stack Best Together?



## AllesT (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello guys, I want to cut some fat, Can I use Andarine, Cardarine, Ostarine together? 
If yes, then what should be the dosage?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2018)

sure, I am stacking several right now.


----------



## AllesT (Jan 12, 2018)

Prince said:


> sure, I am stacking several right now.


My age is 30, Weight 228lbs and height is 5'9", what dosage should I take for the 20-week cycle?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2018)

btw GW501 (Cardarine) is not really a SARM, S4 and Ostarine are. I would not bother with S4 if you are using Osarine, if you want to stack another SARM with Ostarine try RAD140.


----------



## MaxRight (Jan 12, 2018)

AllesT said:


> Hello guys, I want to cut some fat, Can I use Andarine, Cardarine, Ostarine together?
> If yes, then what should be the dosage?



Good choice of Peptides, One of the best options for cutting is this fancy trio. We?ve already discussed Ostarine so let?s touch base on the others. Cardarine, or GW-501516, we have listed above but something to mention is that it isn?t actually a SARM, but rather, a SARM-like product that modulates the metabolism by activating AMPK. It helps burn fat and increase endurance during workouts. It has even been thought to be a future preventer for diabetes in certain blood types. And lastly, Andarine, which has a really different component that sets it apart from the others: it helps increase bone strength and thereby helps prevent bone injuries such as fractures. This makes it the binding agent for this efficient trio.


----------



## mikephilip (Jan 14, 2018)

Prince said:


> btw GW501 (Cardarine) is not really a SARM, S4 and Ostarine are. I would not bother with S4 if you are using Osarine, if you want to stack another SARM with Ostarine try RAD140.


Yes you're right these are not sarm while properties is very similar..


----------



## AllesT (Jan 20, 2018)

Prince said:


> btw GW501 (Cardarine) is not really a SARM, S4 and Ostarine are. I would not bother with S4 if you are using Osarine, if you want to stack another SARM with Ostarine try RAD-140.



Thanks, Brother, What about Ostarine & MK together?


----------



## blergs. (Jan 26, 2018)

Prince said:


> btw GW501 (Cardarine) is not really a SARM, S4 and Ostarine are. I would not bother with S4 if you are using Osarine, if you want to stack another SARM with Ostarine try RAD140.



agreed.  though i lke and rec to add a low dose of inject test with SARMS personally. but it can be done. osta is nice IML has a good one


----------



## MaxRight (Jan 31, 2018)

blergs. said:


> agreed.  though i lke and rec to add a low dose of inject test with SARMS personally. but it can be done. osta is nice IML has a good one



What was dosage brother?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2018)

blergs. said:


> agreed.  though i lke and rec to add a low dose of inject test with SARMS personally. but it can be done. *osta is nice IML has a good one*



discontinued 3 years ago.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 5, 2018)

^ my bad.as for test dose, depends on preference. if you really want to avoid test as a main compound then 100-200mg ew, personally I like it at 500ish mg every week and use SARMs in place of traditional oral AAS, since SARMS are less toxic generally.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2018)

I am on 600mg Sust weekly, 20mg Mk-2866 ED, Gear (RAD-140/SR9009) 2 x ED topical, 60mg Anavar ED, Clomid and an AI.


----------

